# tell me about this 86 Audi 5000 S I just bought



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

I just picked up an 86 audi 5000 S with 126k miles... its going to be parted out. It is hit on the driver door. 
What I am curious to know is what is common on these cars to other VW's and Audi's. Does this car share the same drivetrain as a quantum? Also were any of the 5000S turbos or would it say turbo on the back? 
I am assuming it has 4x108 wheels. 
any expensive parts that break frequently that I should look at selling?
Whats the deal with audi 100's, they look very similar. Do they share body panels and drivetrains? 
What about interior parts? Will these seats bolt up in a quantum? what about a mk2 VW?
sorry for all the q's, just want to know a little about the car I bought.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: tell me about this 86 Audi 5000 S I just bought (28)*

1. What I am curious to know is what is common on these cars to other VW's and Audi's. Almost nothing except the engine.
2. Does this car share the same drivetrain as a quantum? No, that would be the 4000.
3. Also were any of the 5000S turbos or would it say turbo on the back? Yes, some were turbos, yes it would say turbo n the back. 
4. I am assuming it has 4x108 wheels. I belive it's 5x100, but not sure...
5. any expensive parts that break frequently that I should look at selling? If it has auto cliumate control, those are common failures. Otherwise a non-turbo 5000 doesn't have anything really desireable.
6. Whats the deal with audi 100's, they look very similar. Do they share body panels and drivetrains? Yes, they are related, some parts will transfer.
7. What about interior parts? Will these seats bolt up in a quantum? what about a mk2 VW? Nope, almost nothing will transfer over. VWs use a wider seat rail and completely different interior. Maybe a few trim peices will fit, but not much...


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: tell me about this 86 Audi 5000 S I just bought (duandcc)*

thanks for the info. 
It does have the same motor as the quantum, my roommate has one... a couple differences on the accessories, but motor itself is the same. 
also the wheels are 4 lug not 5 lug so it can't be 5x100
it does have auto climate and it works... going on ebay I guess.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: tell me about this 86 Audi 5000 S I just bought (28)*

OK, if it's 4 luig, it's likely 4x100. I do not think any of the "big" audis used 4x108...


----------



## cyborgben (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: tell me about this 86 Audi 5000 S I just bought (duandcc)*

yep they are 4x108. i pulled a set thinking they were 4x100 but they didnt fit on my vw.....


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: tell me about this 86 Audi 5000 S I just bought (28)*

where to begin....
the wheels should be 5*112....the only audi that uses 5*100 is the TT....the only audi's that had 4*100 were the fwd 4000 & 80/90's.
all the motor bits, tranny, center diff, and rear diff are all valuable. 
The 100 & 200 is the redesigned 5000's.


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: tell me about this 86 Audi 5000 S I just bought (jungle)*

so are things like windows and doors interchangable between 100, 200, and 5000?


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: tell me about this 86 Audi 5000 S I just bought (28)*

if your parting out id like climate controls and door handles. Let me know.


----------

